

NASA wakeup song competition (my good friend is a finalist) - kls

Fellow HN'ers I gennerally dont post articles but this one has a personal interest for me, NASA is hosting a wake up competion and one of my good friend and a talanted artist Kurt Lanham has made it to the finals. I am not asking to rig the results, but if you are interested please take a listen and vote for the artist you like the most. I ask that you just give Kurt's song Just Another Day in Space a listen that is all. The URL is: https://songcontest.nasa.gov
======
kls
<https://songcontest.nasa.gov> clickable

------
rabidonrails
Nice song, really impressed! I hope he wins.

